# Equinox Minerals Limited



## ays (Jul 26, 2011)

Equinox Minerals Limited shares have been acquired. I did not sell the shares and the shares are now delisted and shown as 29445L204 in my broker's account. There is no market value. Anybody has the same situation? Do I lose the investment? The broker rep (Questrade) does not offer much help and advice.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm not familiar with this situation but following your message i did look up at least a couple basic facts. What you want to study carefully & in minute detail is this equinox news release of july 1 2011 announcing its acquisition by barrick:

http://www.equinoxminerals.com/files/files/989_993892.pdf

as you will see, you may have a problem depending upon whether you did or did not hold the depositary receipts and whether you did or did not comply with a certain procedure by 18 july 2011.

if all goes well, you should receive compensation for your shares in the amount of $8.15 per share. Your broker should help to explain what is going to happen here.

if the broker does not help, possibly the transfer agent can indicate what if anything can be done to secure payment for your shares at this somewhat late date.

the history of this acquisition was undoubtedly known for a number of months prior to the final july roundup of outstanding shares. However, it's not clear whether your broker did properly advise you via the usual formal notice transmitted by their reorg department - and if they did so act, then it would appear that you ignored the notice - or whether the broker in this instance failed to advise you.

in the latter case, you would have grounds for complaint, unless, of course, you do receive proper payment for your shares.


----------

